# Can anyone reccomend a breeder?



## Jett (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi!
I've been looking for a mpoo or spoo breeder for about six months now and have been having the worst luck. We'd prefer one that conforms to breed standard, at the very least. It'd be wonderful if they are from show lines, however. Can anyone recommend a breeder around Arkansas, Oklahoma, Mississippi, Louisiana, or Texas please? Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a gorgeous silver minipoo from Morning Glory Poodles. The man on the front page holding the show dog is Richard Bohannon of Aery Poodles who co bred my dog. He's also a poodle judge and professional handler - he is the one I picked my dog up from (my dog was held back to be kept as a show dog until she grew too tall for the height limit), he's in North Carolina. And Athena is the mother of my dog.

My dog is extremely friendly to people and other animals - she's a trained therapy dog. So sweet and gentle. I recommend both Morning Glory and Aery.

Morning Glory Poodles, San Antonio, Texas


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There are also a couple of members here with Donnchada (forgive me if I spelled that wrong) dogs, Betty Brown is the breeder and is in Texas I believe.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a Donnchada poodle from Betty Brown in Texas and could not be happier. Betty was lovely and easy to work with. WestU and Johanna are other forum member who also have Betty's dogs. She has bred outstanding show and companion dogs for many years. Betty is also a professional handler and shows dogs for other people.

If Betty does not have puppies coming soon then I am sure she could recommend a reputable breeder for you. She is very approachable and easy to talk to.

Best of luck in your search.

Here is my girl Poppy...she will be 2 next Sunday!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

NOLA is a forum member in, of all places, louisiana. she breeds reds/apricots (spoos). recently posted a pic of a champion dog of her breeding.


----------



## Jett (Feb 10, 2018)

I haven't quite decided on color yet. I like the browns, blacks, and silvers but would love them just as much regardless of color. I've emailed both Morning Glory and Donnchada. I do have a question, however. What kind of health guarantee should I be looking for? I've talked to breeders who offered anything from 72 hours to one who offered six months.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Jett said:


> I haven't quite decided on color yet. I like the browns, blacks, and silvers but would love them just as much regardless of color. I've emailed both Morning Glory and Donnchada. I do have a question, however. What kind of health guarantee should I be looking for? I've talked to breeders who offered anything from 72 hours to one who offered six months.


I would not worry too much about the health guarantee. Instead, focus on finding a breeder who is breeding dogs from healthy lines that have been health tested. Most breeders want you to take you puppy to your vet within 72 hours, but it is extremely unlikely that your vet will find something that is so wrong that you would want to return the puppy. In terms of longer health guarantees (some of them are up to two years), make sure you read the small print. A lot of them have so many conditions that they are not really worth much. And even if you do have a guarantee, a serious illness is going to be heartbreaking. Best to find a really good breeder who breeds healthy dogs -- but understand that sometimes even well-bred dogs get sick. 

Unless you really really care about color, I would be willing to accept any color. Look for the best dog you can find from the best breeder. Health, temperament and structure are all more important than color. I wanted a black poodle, but ended up with two creams! My girl Cammie had 3 black sisters, but it was Cammie -- the little cream girl -- that crawled into my lap and told me she was the one!

Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA is in LA and Patriot is in AK. Both breed reds and apricots and have lovely dogs.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have a miniature poodle from Donnchada. It's just northwest of Houston. I've known Betty Brown for many years. She has bred many, many champion standards and a fair number of minis. Her prices are reasonable and health testing is a priority for her. As peppersb noted above, you need to look at health testing, not a health guarantee. The health tests needed depend on the variety - standard poodles require more (and different) tests that minis, for example.

She does not keep her web site up to date, but you can get her phone number from it.


----------



## Jett (Feb 10, 2018)

Johanna said:


> I have a miniature poodle from Donnchada. It's just northwest of Houston. I've known Betty Brown for many years. She has bred many, many champion standards and a fair number of minis. Her prices are reasonable and health testing is a priority for her. As peppersb noted above, you need to look at health testing, not a health guarantee. The health tests needed depend on the variety - standard poodles require more (and different) tests that minis, for example.
> 
> She does not keep her web site up to date, but you can get her phone number from it.



I've emailed her and am awaiting a response. If no email, I'll probably use her number. I may be wrong, but wouldn't health testing go along with some kid of guarantee of health?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I just got a puppy from Peggy Provost, In Mississippi. He is 10 weeks now. She had a few still available, not sure if she still does. The were from a breeding of Multiple BISS GCHS Dulcinea Creole Voodoo Queen and GCH Afterglow Alberto . The are standards. She had a white male left and I think 2 black, maybe one is a female. They are standards. I am very happy with my boy so far. You also have NOLA standards in Louisiana and Candeau Poodles.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Jett said:


> I've emailed her and am awaiting a response. If no email, I'll probably use her number. I may be wrong, but wouldn't health testing go along with some kid of guarantee of health?


Betty is not quick to respond - and a phone call is better than an email for her. That said, she has really great dogsj, both standards and minis. Although she is a professional handler and is on the road quite a bit, the dogs are raised with lots and lots of human attention - an absolute necessity for show puppies!

I think the reason many, if not most, breeders do not issue a "health guarantee" is that they have been bitten by people complaining when a puppy catches a virus or gets injured or suffers some other problem that cannot be prevented by responsible breeding and puppy-rearing. Maybe the breeders on this forum can comment on this. When I sold puppies, I guaranteed that they were free of disease at that time - period!


----------



## Jett (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey, I got a response from Echo Creek. Has anyone here used them? My only concern is that it's $900 to be put on the wait list. It is taken out of the puppy price, I do believe.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Anutta Standard Poodles in San Antonio was on my short list several years ago. She did not have a litter in my time frame, but I liked her dogs.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Charmed said:


> Anutta Standard Poodles in San Antonio was on my short list several years ago. She did not have a litter in my time frame, but I liked her dogs.


She’s also on my ‘one day’ list. She had one male pup available, as of February 4th facebook posting.


https://www.facebook.com/Anutta-Standard-Poodles-264637283546803/


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder, Nancy Wilson of Bar None is near San Antonio. She specializes in blacks and is responsive by phone.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

$900 is a big deposit and sort of a turn off if not refundable or applicable to the next suitable litter. I gave $500 deposit on Lily towards the total price and only $100 for Javelin and I think nothing for Peeves since BF had a previous dog from that breeder.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

$900 for a wait list just does not sound right to me. I would either just pass on that breeder, or make sure that you fully understand and are 100% in agreement with the terms of the contract. The contract should specify exactly what litters you are waiting for (and willing to accept) and what the time-frame is for delivering a puppy to you. If gender or color is important to you, that should also be specified in the contract. If the breeder cannot deliver the puppy to you exactly as specified in the contract, within the specified time-frame, then you should have the option of extending the time and accepting future litters or getting the full deposit returned to you. You should not ever pay a deposit on an open-ended promise that the breeder will get you a puppy whenever they can. But the whole idea of a $900 deposit to be put on a wait list makes me very uncomfortable. I would be looking for another breeder.

The breeder that I work with in breeding Cammie and Sam does not even accept deposits until the puppies are born. That way she knows what she has. She keeps a list of people who are interested, but nothing is binding on the puppy buyer or the breeder until the puppies are born.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Jett,


Different states actually have different laws regarding puppy health and health guarantees. Hopefully, your breeder to be has actually consulted legal advice about their contract and not copied, cut and pasted from the internet... 

NOLA's health guarantee is for 48 months, though every breeder has different terms/contracts. And, remember, the health guarantee for assurance, but with high hopes your poodle will never need it.

Beware breeders who will sell their bloodlines for a few extra dollars. :afraid: That's never a good sign.

Best Wishes,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Sharon Grimes (Mar 25, 2021)

We bought our first Standard Poodle from Betty in 1983. Betty is great we raised champions Betty showed them for us. It was a win win it became our kids job/business caring for them and showing our pups for sale. Also paid for their college.


----------

